# Windy West Galveston Bay



## Tiki Bay Fishing (Dec 8, 2016)

Drifted West Bay reefs yesterday with strong SW wind blowing. Water was actually pretty clear for the windy conditions. My group of two managed to boat 2 redfish, 6 trout and more sharks and gafftop than I want to discuss. Most reds and trout were in the boat by 9:00 am and the rest of the morning was small sharks and gafftop.


----------

